# samsung galaxy core 720p support ?



## K_fenix (Sep 30, 2013)

*can samsung galaxy core play 720p,1080p videos with mx player app without any lag ?*

_And How is the performance of this mobile in day to day use?
Users reviews .....
_


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

^^it can play 720p videos but 1080p will lag on it


----------

